# Weight Weeny



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Let's see some of your lightest/heaviest DH/FR bikes and there actual weights. Heres mine 42 lbs.


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

~39lbs. Could go lighter but meh, everything performs great and should last quite a while.


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd take a picture of my bike, but i have it in pieces all over my workshop lol. It's winter season here, and i tore it down for a rebuild / maintenance and to send off my DHX 5.0 to get it factory tuned by Push... here's the stats though 38.1 pounds the weigh it is now, can save lots of weight but it's low enough.

05 Yeti ASX
Fork: 07 Boxxer WC
Shock: DHX 5.0 *soon to be factory tuned/pushed*
Wheelset: Industry 9 Red, laced to Mavic 823's
Tires: Minion 2.5 UST F/R 
Cranks: Shimano Hone
Brakes: Juicy Carbons
Thompson elite seatpost, Slim Jim seat
Blackspire stinger 2 ring chain tensioner
Shimano Deore ft shifter/derailer
Sram X-9 Rear Der, X-7 rear shifter
Cassette: Sram 9.0

i can drop quite a bit of weight if i really want to, i used to run 2.1 / 2.3 single ply tires on it and had it mid 36 pounds, when i was trying to get it as pedal friendly as possible, but i kinda gave up on that it pedals quite well, and kicks arse for fr/dh i'll just save some cash and buy a cheap ht for my XC exploits~.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

My Intense M3 38lbs. Lots of weight to be shaved. Such as a new rear shock or even a Ti spring, lighter cranks, going full XO, new tires, going tubeless, lighter wheels....

























My Astrix Havoc 42lbs. Lots of weight to be shaved. Lighter tires, wheels, and rear shock. The big thing is the rear shock. It weighs a whopping 3.5lbs. I have new spokes and nipples on the way that will bring my wheels down to 1770g, I'll make the switch to ghetto tubeless and go with a set of Kenda's, get a Ti sprung shock on the way and make a run to the local Nut/Bolt experts to get setup with some lighter hardware for my pivots. I should be able to bring it down the about 40lbs without going to single ply tires or carbon bars.

























Personlly I prefer the Havoc over the M3 despite there being a 4lb difference. The Havoc has much smoother suspension and the floating brake is amazing. My only complaint with the Havoc is that it's a bit large for my day to day downhill, but it is exactly what I'm after for racing.

-Kevin


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

IRONHORSE SUNDAY.Ti spring walterwieght tube's, 2.35 tire's , full sram X0 . 39.7 LBS


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

37.8 in race red tires


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 37.8 in race red tires


I'm calling Shinanegans on your 37.8 lbs claim.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> I'm calling Shinanegans on your 37.8 lbs claim.


yep....just ask coma13 or alloy or GnaR9...../lets just say some hidden stuff


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> I'm calling Shinanegans on your 37.8 lbs claim.


Dont want to call anyone a liar, but I have trouble believing it too, and the other m3 at 38
are the wheels ultralight or something?


----------



## cuthberm (Oct 2, 2005)

Heres an actual weight!!

Already done Ti spring, LG1, Carbon bars, need to do something with the rims(mavic 729's), that's the only place I can make serious progress and maybe the cranks, but I'm happy with the saints.(and the rest of the bike for that matter)

Think there's 1.5 lbs to save just by going to UST over the current setup. Anybody got any crank suggestions or recommendations over the saints?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Now the build is a bit different. Changed the casette, chain, lot's of ti screws everywhere and an alu axle. Acording to my calculations should be exactly 40lbs.
I can lose some on the chain device and maybe lighter tires. Yet I'm quite happy about the weight.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> Dont want to call anyone a liar, but I have trouble believing it too, and the other m3 at 38
> are the wheels ultralight or something?


ti-spring, tubeless, red kevlar tires are 1 pound lighter each (2 pounds rolling weight), think about taking one pedal off your bike......2 of my pedals equal to 1 pedal (I have ti/mag pedals)......light wtb seat and seatpost....it was easy


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ti-spring, tubeless, red kevlar tires are 1 pound lighter each (2 pounds rolling weight), think about taking one pedal off your bike......2 of my pedals equal to 1 pedal (I have ti/mag pedals)......light wtb seat and seatpost....it was easy


What kind of tires are those SMT? if i could shave some rollin gresistance off my Maxxis dble ply 2.5 Minions without sacrificing any grip i'd def look into it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

AKRida said:


> What kind of tires are those SMT? if i could shave some rollin gresistance off my Maxxis dble ply 2.5 Minions without sacrificing any grip i'd def look into it.


the tires really slip in the corners.....I use them race only because we have to pedal a wall at fontana...I give up corning for the pedal....but they really suck on cornering

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=23365&item=50-6761&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the tires really slip in the corners.....I use them race only because we have to pedal a wall at fontana...I give up corning for the pedal....but they really suck on cornering
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=23365&item=50-6761&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


bah, that's why i got rid of my last light set of tires, complete ass in corners Maxxis Adv 2.1, and Hutchison Python 2.3, made my XC/AM days so much nicer though i'd like to find an inbetween tire.....


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 2 of my pedals equal to 1 pedal (I have ti/mag pedals)


What pedals are you running? MG-1 with ti spindles?


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

My Faith: Freeride/trail setup= 38 pounds after I put my easton monkey DH carbon bar and 2.35 front tire on.








The Faith: DH setup= 40 pounds. Flipped links and the 888 sl, which only weighs .3 of a pound more then the 66. All the weight gain is in the 2 ply tires.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ti-spring, tubeless, red kevlar tires are 1 pound lighter each (2 pounds rolling weight), think about taking one pedal off your bike......2 of my pedals equal to 1 pedal (I have ti/mag pedals)......light wtb seat and seatpost....it was easy


Still not convinced. All the things you listed are pretty miniscule weight savings. The M3 isn't exactly a super lightweight frame, and the 888 RC2X you have is rather heavy.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

39.6 (single ply tires/fox dhx 5.0)









41.8 DH casing 2.7's front rear and Avalanche dhs)









My weight is another story!  After sympathy weight for wifes pregnancy 240lbs, now 230 and on my way to 215/220.:thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ..I give up corning for the pedal....but they really suck on cornering...


by the looks of you "racing" it's because your supposed to transfer your weight over the front wheel in corners, not sit your ass on your seat...


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

'Tis an ironic thread start judging by your signature... 
I'll post updated pics of my Bottlerocket hopefully tonight. 
^She went through a bit of a diet herself (with many places to shed more)


----------



## AKRida (Feb 26, 2004)

coiler8 said:


> 'Tis an ironic thread start judging by your signature...
> I'll post updated pics of my Bottlerocket hopefully tonight.
> ^She went through a bit of a diet herself (with many places to shed more)


he did say post your lightest/heaviest bikes, still yet to see the overweight pig bikes though! did all the peeps rockin out 50+ pound super monster T equiped bikes come to thier senses ?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

AKRida said:


> ...did all the peeps rockin out 50+ pound super monster T equiped bikes come to thier senses ?


Nah,

They had to pedal tho.... should be along in a bit...

michael


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> by the looks of you "racing" it's because your supposed to transfer your weight over the front wheel in corners, not sit your ass on your seat...


Plus, he's not in a properly color coordinated kit, a big no-no in the race scene.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

35.4


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

theres like a 40 page long thread over at RM on this subject, with some pretty epic bikes.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's my Bottlerocket after a few changes... no exact weights I would say 40lbs or less definitely with much more weight to be saved. (ie. change out rear DH tube to standard/ front tube to XC, possibly new sadle, etc.)









all new drivetrain...(yes, LG1 will be taco'd when they release the LG1 specific one)









all new cockpit...(not pictured, but new Sunline half-waffles are saaaaawweeeetttt:thumbsup: )


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't give a FUK about the pounds on my bike. Probably 44-45. I am probably faster than most of you either way. SUCKAS


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nice to see another BR that gets ridden in the snow!


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

boogenman said:


> I don't give a FUK about the pounds on my bike. Probably 44-45. I am probably faster than most of you either way. SUCKAS


Not me


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

CrustyOne said:


> Dont want to call anyone a liar, but I have trouble believing it too, and the other m3 at 38
> are the wheels ultralight or something?


My M3 is at 38 for a handful of less than obvious reasons. 
My pedals are Magnesium, but don't use bearings, their bushings, which save weight. My wheels currently weigh 2070g, which is nice and light. I run 24" xc tubes. I run a hollowpin chain. My seat has a carbon fiber base, and hollow Ti rails. I run a hollow aluminum rear axle. The '08 Boxxer WC anti-speedstacked and cut steerer tube with front axle weighs sub 6lbs if I recall correctly. The brakes are Juicy Carbon's meaning carbon fiber lever blades and Ti hardware. The 6" rotor in the rear weighs less than an 8" that most run. The rear cassette is an XT using an aluminum spider. I run a XC aluminum cupped Race Face headset. The Gamut guide weighs nothing. I've got carbon fiber headset spacers and seatpost.

-Kevin


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well. I got bored. So I started poking holes in my bike and taking off knobs and stuff. I trimmed the bash, cut away the section that sits behind the crank arm, eventually I'll come up with a taco-type setup that is bash mounted. Shorter bolts... etc. I'll eventually get around to cutting off the v-brake tabs and cable guides. Can't do anything about the ones on the top tube though... The guides for the hydro hose are one piece with the guides for the shifter cables. I'm thinking about stripping the bars... or getting white MG1s to go with it. And I kind of still want to drill the very ends of the bars. It's not like there's tons of leverage on the ends. I'm sure that I can lighten up the front hub some. And I kind of want to open up the inner spoke hole on the front rim a little bit.

I shaved and drilled the levers... but the picture didn't really show. Also drilled my Thomson seatpost. The holes aren't perfect... I may have been slightly under the influence when I did this.

Scale at work teeters on 28 pounds... but I think it might be a bit off, it feels lighter.


























































Don't criticize how clean the bike is... It gets wiped down after every ride so I can keep it in the house.

Some specs:

Frame: Addict Cycles DJ
Fork: Rockshox Pike with a Maxle 360
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Truvativ Holzfeller
Bars: Deity
Brakes: Juicy 7 it'll be getting an aluminum bolt kit (found em in the shop)
Rotors: Hayes v-cut 160mm. I want to get a 140mm for the rear. May try the Alligator serrated or the Tektros.
Pads: Vesrah - finally bedded in and quiet
Grips: ODI Rogue... had these things for like 3 years now
Barends: NYC Freeride
Seatclamp: Hope QR converted to bolt
Post: cut and drilled Thomson
Seat: WTB Rocket V with all the bumpers and some of the staples removed
Cranks: Shimano XT - BB has the internal plastic sleeve removed (forgot to reinstall it)
Pedals: Azonic Accelerator - going to be replaced
Front rim: Alex Supra BH
Rear rim: Sun MTX (part of an Eight Track wheelset)
Front hub: some generic POS
Rear hub: Ringe Abbah with a Salsa skewer (only skewer long enough... and it's light... and my hub isn't compatible with the swoopy bolts)
Spokes: soon to be relaced with DT double butted and alloy nips.
Tubes: Performance Ultra Light
Tires: Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 - will be replaced soon
Chainring: e13 G-ring 36t
Gearing: 36/18 I'll probably swap the 18t for a 16t

The holes were not drilled with weight savings in mind. It was just a way to kill time. And there has been no loss in functionality or integrity. Though all in all... I've actually lost maybe 3 ounces with potential to drop more.

My other bikes have had no particular focus on weight. They've mostly been mid travel bikes weighing in the mid 30s.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

njhcx4xlife said:


> What pedals are you running? MG-1 with ti spindles?


discontinued Azonic Ti/Mag A Frames


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Still not convinced. All the things you listed are pretty miniscule weight savings. The M3 isn't exactly a super lightweight frame, and the 888 RC2X you have is rather heavy.


what I listed is like 6 pounds savings....think about that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> My M3 is at 38 for a handful of less than obvious reasons.
> My pedals are Magnesium, but don't use bearings, their bushings, which save weight. My wheels currently weigh 2070g, which is nice and light. I run 24" xc tubes. I run a hollowpin chain. My seat has a carbon fiber base, and hollow Ti rails. I run a hollow aluminum rear axle. The '08 Boxxer WC anti-speedstacked and cut steerer tube with front axle weighs sub 6lbs if I recall correctly. The brakes are Juicy Carbon's meaning carbon fiber lever blades and Ti hardware. The 6" rotor in the rear weighs less than an 8" that most run. The rear cassette is an XT using an aluminum spider. I run a XC aluminum cupped Race Face headset. The Gamut guide weighs nothing. I've got carbon fiber headset spacers and seatpost.
> 
> -Kevin


no more is needed......we both know how to get a M-3 low in weight......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> by the looks of you "racing" it's because your supposed to transfer your weight over the front wheel in corners, not sit your ass on your seat...


Mike....as Mark said....rest where ever you can at the top of mountain.....get yo a$$ pedaling below at the wall


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no more is needed......we both know how to get a M-3 low in weight......


No doubt. I've still got another 300g to shave in the wheels. Make the swap to ghettotubeless, go to single ply kendas(minimal rocks on my day to day course), ti spring or maybe see if I can't snatch up a 9.5x3 Evolver. My front brake adapter is heavy as heck, I still need to pick up my Ti and alloy hardware, Hope rotors would be a nice addition, Nokon rear der. housing with a RipChord cable would drop a handful of grams. Swapping the XO componentry and cranks from my Havoc to the M3 would drop another 300+ grams.

MMM light M3's!!

-Kevin


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

you should strip the foam off the seat its weight!!! haha just givin you a hard time and i actually new some weeny that did that


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> No doubt. I've still got another 300g to shave in the wheels. Make the swap to ghettotubeless, go to single ply kendas(minimal rocks on my day to day course), ti spring or maybe see if I can't snatch up a 9.5x3 Evolver. My front brake adapter is heavy as heck, I still need to pick up my Ti and alloy hardware, Hope rotors would be a nice addition, Nokon rear der. housing with a RipChord cable would drop a handful of grams. Swapping the XO componentry and cranks from my Havoc to the M3 would drop another 300+ grams.
> 
> MMM light M3's!!
> 
> -Kevin


here full on both tires and ver lite


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

bmxconvert said:


> My M3 is at 38 for a handful of less than obvious reasons.
> My pedals are Magnesium, but don't use bearings, their bushings, which save weight. My wheels currently weigh 2070g, which is nice and light. I run 24" xc tubes. I run a hollowpin chain. My seat has a carbon fiber base, and hollow Ti rails. I run a hollow aluminum rear axle. The '08 Boxxer WC anti-speedstacked and cut steerer tube with front axle weighs sub 6lbs if I recall correctly. The brakes are Juicy Carbon's meaning carbon fiber lever blades and Ti hardware. The 6" rotor in the rear weighs less than an 8" that most run. The rear cassette is an XT using an aluminum spider. I run a XC aluminum cupped Race Face headset. The Gamut guide weighs nothing. I've got carbon fiber headset spacers and seatpost.
> 
> -Kevin


Thx for break-down Kev, TBH I didnt even know half those things existed and if I did I would probably dismiss them as little gain for lots of money, but your build shows what you get when you go the whole way with the details..nice


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

CrustyOne said:


> Thx for break-down Kev, TBH I didnt even know half those things existed and if I did I would probably dismiss them as little gain for lots of money, but your build shows what you get when you go the whole way with the details..nice


When you really get to crunching numbers on a new build it's easy to build almost any sub 13lb frame/shock combo to 40lbs.

I'm still not overly happy with the M3 as it sits. I know I can get it to where I'm more comfortable with it.

-Kevin


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

But how much do YOU weigh? I'm 200lbs riding a 40lb Socom. I could easily reduce that weight by going to ti or air, but why bother? If I really wanted to loose lbs I'd start with my a$$.:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

highrevkev said:


> But how much do YOU weigh? I'm 200lbs riding a 40lb Socom. I could easily reduce that weight by going to ti or air, but why bother? If I really wanted to loose lbs I'd start with my a$$.:ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:


Smartest post in the entire thread.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> Smartest post in the entire thread.


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

The only pic of my Uzzi on my computer

Just over 38 now in its current state. For now, I'm experimenting with rather lightweight parts such as single-ply front(more because I just don't have a 2-ply laying around at the moment) and 819 rims. And so far they are holding up very well to really rocky abuse. I'm also running a front shifter+derailluer so that's another 3/4ths of a pound.

EDIT: BTW, I'm 6ft and 160lbs, so no weight to be lost on my frame


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

Where can I get awesome red tires?

EDIT: Nevermind, I just learned to read...


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

47 Awesome pounds. I'm running the thick and heavy tires right now. I hope to lose a little weight when I go down to a 2.5" tire.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't really care about how much my bike weighs, just so long as it don't break!  The heavier, the better the exercise anyways.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

*Heavy.....*

My Bike at a VERY portly 39.7lbs....









Got a lot of work to do:

Frame Size large 2008 DHi Team issue
fork - boxxer world cup 08
shock - 2008 DHX-Air 9.5x3
wheelset - DTswiss 440fr laced to MTX rims - heavy rims... going lighter very soon
cranks - Saints - heavy.. might go xt or xtr if i'm feeling it. 
bb - stock shimano now.. going Hope aluminum / ceramic as soon as they are released
chain device - LG-1, waiting on taco
brakes - Hope Moto V2s, vented - Heavy as hell... but well worth the performance
Drivetrain - Xo / Xo ss der
cassette - Shimano Dura-ace Ti cassette (freakishly light)
chain - temporary shimano dura ace... going sram hollow pin / link chain soon
post/seat - SDG i-fly on ibeam.. rubbish seat (i beam's will cut your nuts open) going thompson masterpiece to some other seat
Bars - FSA carbon, going sunline V1 soon. 
Tires - Specialized Pin'it umma gummy 2.5 s-works. the best tire ever.  
pedals - Atomlab Trailkings.

Lots of weight to be lost... headset for one (SS cups, going to Hope or CK), cranks are heavy as hell, rims are poo.. and heavy, chain is heavy, stem is heavy, post/seat is heavy, etc. have a bit o' work to do, but i'm excited to see how it turns out.

I apologize for the rubbish pictures, I need to get a real camera soon.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> post/seat - SDG i-fly on ibeam.. rubbish seat (i beam's will cut your nuts open)


Or snap in half and impale your @$$

one of the two.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here full on both tires and ver lite


Do those tires perform better backwards? I'm not criticizing, I've just never run my 24's like that. Also, they'll bite better if you sipe/cut them like Intense Edges. It helps heaps in the corners.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Pic of my 6.6 SS after the latest round of tweaks, well under 34 lbs. Still running a DHX-C with a Steel spring.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*40 lbs*

Came stock at 39 lbs but I changed everything to good stuff. I could lighten things but i can't afford it now.
Not a bad weight considering the fairly heavy Mtx rims, and the 7+ lb fork.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Err said:


> Pic of my 6.6 SS after the latest round of tweaks, well under 34 lbs. Still running a DHX-C with a Steel spring.


Damn! That's lighter than a lot of the hardtails I see running around. I really like the look of those frames, how does it ride?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The MTX rims aren't that heavy. They weigh 605 grams a piece. The Mavic 729s weigh more than that. The Alex Supras are pretty close in weight. I think that the MTX rims are pretty solid too.


----------



## laars_ (Oct 26, 2007)

42 lbs. I'm satisfied with current weight.

Nicolai helius ST, swinger x6
boxxer team
holzfeller cranks
funn integrated stem
sdg i-beam + i-fly xc
syncros bulk 
e-13 srs with blackspire lite super god bash
azonic accelerator
sram pc89r 
sram x-7
hayes mag with goodridge
michelin dh24/16


----------



## richy_a2r (Jul 13, 2006)

Frame: Socom, Small, Red
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 08
Fork: RS Boxxer WC 07
Tyres: Intense 909 FRO Lite (2ply)
Tubes: Schwalbe X-Light
Brakes: Hope Moto V2 - Vented Discs
Headset: Syntace SuperSpin 1.5" -> 1 1/8"
Bars: Easton EA70 Lo-Rise
Stem: e.13 Ali DirectMount
Grips: PP LockOn
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6 shortened
Seat: Nero Carbon
Cranks: Shimano XTR 07
Chainring: e.13 Guide Ring 38T
Chainguide: e.13 LG1
Pedals: WellGo MG1
Rear Mec: Sram X9 shortcage
Shifter: X9 07
Cassette: Dura Ace 11-23
Chain: shimano
Wheels: Mavics on relabeled DT Swiss-Hubs
Specials: DMC Moto Trainer Timer

37lbs.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

coiler8 said:


> Here's my Bottlerocket after a few changes... no exact weights I would say 40lbs or less definitely with much more weight to be saved. (ie. change out rear DH tube to standard/ front tube to XC, possibly new sadle, etc.)


Just had to say love your set up sweetest looking bike on here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Yo*



XSL_WiLL said:


> The MTX rims aren't that heavy. They weigh 605 grams a piece. The Mavic 729s weigh more than that. The Alex Supras are pretty close in weight. I think that the MTX rims are pretty solid too.


I know what they advertise them at 605 g but when I weighed both mine, one was 715g and the other was 800g. Weird how much they vary in weight. I still like them very much.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmmm... When I relace mine I'll be sure to weigh them. I know the Singletracks I had were pretty close to the advertised weight.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is my SX-Trail in it's current (and final) set up.










36lb 4oz. with the DH tires on it. Lighter if I ever get around to putting my 'xc' tires back on.

weight weenie highlights:

- DHX with ti coil

-custom 6sp (11-13-18-24-28-34) cassette,spaced away from the hub to get the best chain line. I think it came out to 210g. works great

- 66RC2X with left side coil stack removed, fork came out to 2777 grams with star nut and headset race.

- lightly drilled pedals, chain ring and shifter.

-rear wheel it tubeless, front as soon as I get a new tire.

- hand made lexan chain guide back plate. Been running it for nearly a year now. works great, don't remember the weight but the roller and hardware weigh more then the plate soo um... light.

- other semi light parts include Protaper OS bar, Hozefeller OCT crank, Specialized Phenom saddle (I highly recommend!) 6" rear rotor saves a good chunk of weight too. Made sure to use short rotor bolts and alloy bolts where ever safe.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

bmxconvert said:


> My M3 is at 38 for a handful of less than obvious reasons.
> My pedals are Magnesium, but don't use bearings, their bushings, which save weight. My wheels currently weigh 2070g, which is nice and light. I run 24" xc tubes. I run a hollowpin chain. My seat has a carbon fiber base, and hollow Ti rails. I run a hollow aluminum rear axle. The '08 Boxxer WC anti-speedstacked and cut steerer tube with front axle weighs sub 6lbs if I recall correctly. The brakes are Juicy Carbon's meaning carbon fiber lever blades and Ti hardware. The 6" rotor in the rear weighs less than an 8" that most run. The rear cassette is an XT using an aluminum spider. I run a XC aluminum cupped Race Face headset. The Gamut guide weighs nothing. I've got carbon fiber headset spacers and seatpost.
> 
> -Kevin


i believe it if you did all that to it


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Hmmm... When I relace mine I'll be sure to weigh them. I know the Singletracks I had were pretty close to the advertised weight.


Mine were like 700 ish. can't remember correctly. (btw they are the older wide version)

Going with some Halo Freedom Discs here soon. not too much weight savings, but I like them better overall.

Sweet bikes in this thread! especially the red socom :thumbsup:


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one on the heavier side. My Devinci Ollie. It comes in at an unofficial 43.6#.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lollapalooza said:


> Do those tires perform better backwards? I'm not criticizing, I've just never run my 24's like that. Also, they'll bite better if you sipe/cut them like Intense Edges. It helps heaps in the corners.


I run the back backwards but for cornering it is better to keep the front the right way


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

My Stinky D ways in at about 41.5 pounds

haven't really changed much on it. wanting to upgrade the wheel-set to something hand built. new pedals, new xt shifter pods(one is half broke). but don't have much money.

could do a ti spring but don't really care to much about weight.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Nagaredama said:


> Smartest post in the entire thread.


True, but i have my goose at 42 and my jamis at 29, its a lot easier to flick around my lighter bike.

oh and I think my scale is off because a guy told me his black diamond double was 38lbs... so im going to have the guys at the shop weigh it.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

41.8lb

Cannondale Judge 220mm Medium Aluminium 
Gabel Rockshox Boxxer Worldcup 2007 203mm 
Steuersatz Cane Creek Double Xc Flush integriert 1.5 auf 11/8 
Dämpfer Fox DHX5 400x3.25 bei 90Kg 
Felgen Mavic Ex729 32l 
Naben Hope Pro2 
Reifen Maxxis Highroller 2.5/42a 
Kettenführung E-13 SRS ISCG 05 
Kurbel Truvativ Holzfeller 170mm 
Kettenblatt 38" 
Kette Sram Pc 991 Hollow Pin 
Kassette Sram 990 11/34 
Schaltwerk Sram X9 2006 
Schalthebel Sram X9 Trigger 2007 
Pedale Time 
Bremsen Avid Juicy7 203mm Disc 2008 
Sattel WTB 
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 27.2mm 
Lenker Azonic DW 25.4mm 
Vorbau Atomlab 50mm/25.4mm 
Griffe ODI Lockon


----------

